#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-23
<jorgevazq> bon soir!
<aacevedo> Saludos a todos
<aacevedo> ¿Se terminó la sesión?
<jamesjedimaster> hubo sesion?
<monster_Mexico> hola a todos....
<monster_Mexico> desde mich
<monster_Mexico> mexi
<jamesjedimaster> que tal
<monster_Mexico> alguno con un conocimiento mejor que el mio en lo que quiero hacer,  y esto es, con una pc o algún otro hard dedicado, administrar un par de lineas adsl, para por lo menos 6 puntos de acceso
<jamesjedimaster> balancear internet?
<monster_Mexico> si, osea repartir la velocidad para cada punto de acceso, y a la ves, que no se caiga la red si alguna linea falla, y que cada punto no rebase la velocidad para cada punto...
<monster_Mexico> esta una distro, como ubuntu server ya preparada para manejar esto???
<jamesjedimaster> no recuerdo si hay una distro asi
<jamesjedimaster> @google linux balanceo de carga
<meetingology> jamesjedimaster: Error: "google" is not a valid command.
<groxy> jamesjedimaster: Balance de Carga entre Servidores WEB - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrtKCdhg5Qo>; Configuracion del cluster de balanceo de carga 4/4 - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMkJCtCU6mY>; Tecnologías de Alta Disponibilidad en Linux: <http://www.slideshare.net/gnuowned/tecnologas-de-alta-disponibilidad-en-linux>; Introducción a las tecnologías de clustering en GNU/Linux: (2 more messages)
<jamesjedimaster> @more
<groxy> jamesjedimaster: <http://www.redes-linux.com/manuales/cluster/clustering.pdf>; Blog elhacker.NET: Unir conexiones ADSL-Wifi para sumar el ancho ...: <http://blog.elhacker.net/2012/03/unir-conexiones-adsl-wifi-para-sumar-el.html>; null pointer dereference - Filed under 'Linux': <http://bureado.com/?tag=linux>; Load balancing (computing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (1 more message)
<meetingology> jamesjedimaster: Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<jamesjedimaster> @more
<meetingology> jamesjedimaster: Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<groxy> jamesjedimaster: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_balancing_(computing)>; Configuración de Canal Bonding modo Active-Backup en Ubuntu ...: <http://tuxjm.net/docs/Configuracion_Canal_Linux_Bonding_Active-Backup_en_Ubuntu_Server/>
<jamesjedimaster> o en espaniol: http://bourneagainshell.blogspot.mx/2008/05/de-como-conectar-13-adsls-en-balanceo.html
<monster_Mexico> que fue eso,,, ok pero se llama a si, balanceo de carga? pero lo del balanceo, es solo para las lineas adsl, pero  y lo otro como se llama? el limitar el ancho por ip? y eso lo puedo hacer si la pc la conecto a un sw, o tengo que conectarlo a otra cosa?
<jamesjedimaster> con tc puedes limitar el ancho de banda
<monster_Mexico> por ip?
<monster_Mexico> osea, me imagino que tc es un programa, ese lo instalo a mi ubuntu server y pongo reglas para que cada ip tenga tanta adsl, por decirlo a si...
<jamesjedimaster> no recuerdo si lo hace por ip, sino basado en el trafico que pasa por el router
<monster_Mexico> deja busco el tc
<testing> hola =)!
<testing> ¿alguien es de Querétaro?
<monster_Mexico> yOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO  nOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoO     ñ.ñ
<chilicuil> yo tampoco =(
<testing> >___<!
<testing> me siento solo T__T!
<jamesjedimaster> ni yo
<chilicuil> monster_Mexico: mmm, se llama ethernet bonding, y el kernel lo soporta hace algunos años, cualquier kernel, eso sgnifica que el kernel de ubuntu tambien
<monster_Mexico> el ethernet bonding es para balancear las cargas de varios isp, o para administrar el adsl por cada ip independiente...? chilicuil...
<jamesjedimaster> es para tener varios ethernet como si fueran uno, entonces la cantidad de isp es lo de menos
<chilicuil> monster_Mexico: para conexiones ethernet, tienes varios routers, sacas cables de la parte que dice LAN y los conectas a la diferentes entradas del servidor (maquina con linux), balancea la conexion a internet
<testing> también sirve para full tolerance
<testing> ¿o me equivoco?
<testing> por si una tarjeta falla, está la otra de contingencia
<chilicuil> eso jamesjedimaster , realmente no importan los isp, importan las conexiones ethernet hacia los routers (que deben tener conexion a internet)
<chilicuil> testing: si, es transparente
<chilicuil> por cierto jamesjedimaster,  hay forma de recuperar los temas que se eliminan del foro?, creo que por ahi se elimino un msg que no se debio haber eliminado
<jamesjedimaster> chilicuil: de la pagina? cual post?
<chilicuil> jamesjedimaster: del foro, uno de los post de la asociacion civil.., habia hecho 2 temas, uno preguntando por instructores, y otro ofreciendo el curso a usuarios, se elimino el que iba enfocado a los usuarios
<chilicuil> parecian iguales
<monster_Mexico> ok ok, osea, tengo dos lineas adsl, al servidor le pongo tres tarjetas ether,  la salida se la conecto a un conmutador, el las salidas del computador las conecto a puntos de acceso inalambrico y ya esta???
<jamesjedimaster> chilicuil: yo los vi iguales, con diferente titulo
<chilicuil> tienes dos lineas adsl, cada uno con su router monster_Mexico , le pones 3 tarjetas ethernet al servidor, conectas 2 de los routers al servidor, y la otra la distribuyes con un switch o la conectas a un AP, o lo que sea
<monster_Mexico> y con eso, esta balanseada la carga y a la ves controladas las ip, para que ciertas ip no consuman todo el ancho...
<monster_Mexico> ok, aora dejo investigo lo que me dijiste...
<chilicuil> monster_Mexico: no, el balanceo de salida (hacia tu red interna) la tendras que hacer por tu cuenta, en la documentacion que encuentres sobre ese tema, vendran todos los detalles
#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-24
<monster_Mexico> espérame un momento, pero como se llama eso de balancear las ip internas? para saber que investigar.
<chilicuil> buscaria algo relacionado con iptables
<monster_Mexico> ip tables, ok
<monster_Mexico> y como sistema base sera el ubuntu server...
<monster_Mexico> los dejo gracias
<chilicuil> si estuviera en tus zapatos, tal vez buscaria un router que este arrumbado por ahi (o comprario uno barato, con 1 solo puerto WAN), y desde ahi haria el qos, hacia la red interna
<jorgevazq> saludos
<chilicuil> hola jorgevazq o/
<jorgevazq> konban-wa, chilicuil
<jorgevazq> hola Borreguito
<jorgevazq> saludos Naudy
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<Naudy> saludos
<jorgevazq> que onda, xangua
<chilicuil> buenas noches Naudy
<Borreguito> Holas
<toluxero> Hola a todos.
<chilicuil> buenas noches toluxero
<Toluxero> noches chilicuil
<chilicuil> creo que es la hr, podemos comenzar?, Toluxero podrias ayudarme dandole permisos a meetingology para manejar la sesion?
<jorgevazq> aviso
<jorgevazq> fetova estaba en el trabajo, llegará más tarde
<chilicuil> aprovechando, les presento a ubuntulog2, estara subiendo los logs a irclogs.ubuntu.com , gracias por el aviso jorgevazq
<chilicuil> #startmeeting ubuntu-mx: 23/Agosto/2012
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Aug 24 02:02:55 2012 UTC.  The chair is chilicuil. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #Ubuntu-Mx to: �Bienvenido al Canal de la Comunidad de Ubuntu M�co! || Ten presente siempre el C�o de Conducta || Visita nuestro sitio en http://ubuntumexico.org/ || �ete en Launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx || �Nosotros somos por que t�s! Si necesitas ayuda pregunta a todo el canal. || Reglas del Canal: http://niq.mx/umxirc || Para pegar usa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ || | ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-Mx to: ¡Bienvenido al Canal de la Comunidad de Ubuntu México! || Ten presente siempre el Código de Conducta || Visita nuestro sitio en http://ubuntumexico.org/ || Únete en Launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx || ¡Nosotros somos por que tú eres! Si necesitas ayuda pregunta a todo el canal. || Reglas del Canal: http://niq.mx/umxirc || Para pegar usa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ||
<chilicuil> hola a todos, gracias por asistir a esta segunda sesión (especialmente a los que es su primera participacion), espero que cada vez le vaya quedando el horario a mas personas
<chilicuil> la agenda que estaremos siguiendo esta en: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KhKIZ6NPr7 todos pueden agregar sus puntos y los iremos abordando en ese orden, las ideas que se dieron en la sesión anterior ya han sido incorporadas y espero que podamos discutirlas con mayor profundidad
<chilicuil> si no hay inconvenientes comenzare con el primer tema que es la revisión de los puntos acordados en la sesión anterior
<chilicuil> como quedo en la minuta, llegamos a varios acuerdos, especialmente sobre el codigo de conducta, el grupo council, y el chair de las sesiones (los detalles de cada subtema seguramente los volveremos a discutir), ninguna de esas actividades requeria hacer cosas especificas, a excepción de la eliminación de todos los subequipos
<chilicuil> asi que pregunto si se han eliminado estos subgrupos?, si no se ha hecho, sugiero que formalicemos las actividades con #action, ejemplo
<chilicuil> #action chilicuil comprar helado a todos los miembros de ubuntu-mx
<meetingology> ACTION: chilicuil comprar helado a todos los miembros de ubuntu-mx
<Toluxero> lol
<Toluxero> no se han eliminado.
<Toluxero> tendrás las URL a la mano?
<chilicuil> es un ejemplo >_>, <_<, aunque si los logro convencer para asistir al UGJ, el helado corre por mi cuenta
<chilicuil> Toluxero: cuales url?, de los equipos?
<Toluxero> ajá de los subs. Es que no los recuerdo todos.
<chilicuil> segun los he visto, estan en https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx/+members#active
<chilicuil> ejemplo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx-editores y https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mx-marketing
<chilicuil> no se si solo son cuentas en launchpad, o si tienen asociados proyectos
<chilicuil> puedes encargarte de eso, en lo que sigue corriendo la sesion Toluxero ?
<Toluxero> ando en eso
<chilicuil> genial Toluxero , gracias =)!
<chilicuil> seguiremos con los temas que quedaron pendientes la semana pasada
<chilicuil> #subtopic miembros oficiales : los miembros oficiales deben grados en la comunidad de ubuntu-mx automaticamente?
<chilicuil> cada persona que contribuye de forma sustancial y continua al proyecto (no menos de 6 meses) puede postularse para obtener una membresía (de ubuntu, no de ubuntu-mx), los miembros oficiales se definen como bastiones de la comunidad, existe un Council que se encarga de aprobar o no a nuevos miembros basados en sus contribuciones, algunos de los privilegios que se obtienen son el uso de un alias @ubuntu.com, acceso al planet de ubuntu.com, es
<chilicuil> bien, ahora podemos empezar a discutir, el tema, cuales son sus opiniones al respecto?
<jorgevazq> ok, me parece bueno que haya ubuntu members involucrados en la comunidad
<jorgevazq> pero hay muchos miembros activos que por una u otra razon no son ubuntu members
<chilicuil> y a mi jorgevazq , y que se les facilite la participacion, la semana pasada estuvimos discutiendo que seria bueno facilitarles la entrada, pero que no obtendrian grados de forma automatica
<chilicuil> me gustaria que en esta sesion pudieramos definir cuales seran el grado de colaboracion que tendran inicialmente
<jorgevazq> ademas, por ejemplo yo no soy ubuntu-member y aun así estoy participando lo más que puedo en la comunidad
<nandof> buenas noches a todos :) . Con respecto a lo que dices chilicuil  "deben grados en la comunidad", ¿qué significa?
<chilicuil> nandof: es mejor dando ejemplo, personalmente creo que seria suficiente si los miembros oficiales, nuevos en ubuntu-mx pudieran obtener la entrada automatica al planet, y tal vez una estampa en los foros, creo que seria suficiente
<chilicuil> jorgevazq: si, entiendo tu punto, debemos equilibrar el asunto, para que los usuarios que aun no lo son, no se sean mal, y tampoco se les suban los humos a los ubuntu members que quieran colaborar con ubuntu-mx
<chilicuil> no se sientan*
<jorgevazq> chilicuil: exactamente
<jorgevazq> precisamente la idea de eliminar los subequipos era la de promover la igualdad en la comunidad
<chilicuil> en mi opinion, si les damos entrada libre a traves del planet, o de cualquier otro medio, les estariamos haciendo un giño, diciendoles, hey!, en verdad queremos que participes con nosotros
<chilicuil> creo que basta con el guiño, y no con otorgarles demasiado privilegios
<chilicuil> jorgevazq: entonces, tu opinion es que sea un trato igual para todos?
<jorgevazq> chilicuil: no del todo. Me agrada lo de fomentar la participación de los ubuntu-members, pero no me gustaría que se volvieran una oligarquía. Estoy de acuerdo con reconocer su presencia y su esfuerzo (por ejemplo con lo del planeta o el banner), y si desean involucrarse en la comunidad, hay bastante trabajo para que nos ayuden
<jorgevazq> solo no me gustaría que ser ubuntu member fuera un requisito o un pase inmediato para convertirse en parte del consejo
<chilicuil> jorgevazq: tambien estoy en desacuerdo con eso
<chilicuil> jorgevazq: si, la idea es que se sientan bienvenidos, solo eso
<chilicuil> alguien mas tiene alguna idea de como conseguir eso?, o tiene una opinion muy diferente sobre el tema?
<jorgevazq> entonces, let's phrase it (para saber si hay alguien a favor o en contra)
<nandof> chilicuil, se me hace buena idea lo del guiño sin darles un puesto administrativo
<chilicuil> nandof: perfecto, gracias por tu opinion, entonces votemos eso
<totox> Buenas noches a todos, entiendo que uno de los objetivos a mediano plazo de la comunidad es volverse un equipo oficial, pero cual es el objetivo principal de la comunidad ubuntu? y en particular de la comunidad ubuntu mx?
<chilicuil> #vote los miembros oficiales obtendran algun grado en la comunidad de ubuntu-mx (foro, planet, etc), sin embargo no obtendran grados administrativos?
<meetingology> Please vote on: los miembros oficiales obtendran algun grado en la comunidad de ubuntu-mx (foro, planet, etc), sin embargo no obtendran grados administrativos?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<nandof> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from nandof
<chilicuil> totox: responderemos a esa pregunta en un segundo
<chilicuil> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chilicuil
<jorgevazq> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from jorgevazq
<Toluxero> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Toluxero
<chilicuil> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: los miembros oficiales obtendran algun grado en la comunidad de ubuntu-mx (foro, planet, etc), sin embargo no obtendran grados administrativos?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:1 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<chilicuil> mmm, ok, veo que seguimos teniendo diferentes puntos de vista en ese asunto
<chilicuil> les parece que lo volvamos a discutir en la siguiente sesion, o lo dejamos como se ha votado hoy?
<jorgevazq> me gustaría dejarlo como un pendiente
<Toluxero> pendiente.
<jorgevazq> chilicuil: hay alguna agenda para esta reunion publicada en alguna parte?
<nandof> me parece bien discutirlo con más gente, sobre todo los más experimentados miembros de ubuntu-mx
<chilicuil> jorgevazq: si, http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KhKIZ6NPr7
<chilicuil> totox: en mi opinion, creo que es tener un punto de encuentro para las personas que usan ubuntu
<chilicuil> ok, entonces lo dejaremos pendiente
<jorgevazq> totox: además, el objetivo de la comunidad es prestar soporte técnico
<chilicuil> #topic Transparencia: Forma de tomar decisiones
<jorgevazq> es muy conocido que al comenzar a utilizar alguna distribucion de linux, tus mejores amigos son Google y la comunidad
<chilicuil> #subtopic Participacion de nuevos usuarios
<chilicuil> Actualmente no hay forma explicita para que los nuevos usuarios se integren a ubuntu-mx, uno puede empezar a discutir en el foro, venir al canal, y agregar puntos a la agenda, creo que deberiamos documentar de mejor forma como esto, tal vez al estilo de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<chilicuil> desde mi punto de vista, creo que con solo documentar de mejor forma la wiki, y agregar un link en la pagina principal podriamos cubrir esto
<chilicuil> el objetivo final en todo caso, es que una persona entre, lea y despues de un rato, se de cuenta que puede contribuir al grupo, y que sabe exactamente como hacerlo
<nandof> chilicuil, sugiero que se iniciara por ponerlo como un tema fijo en el foro, ¿qué te parece?
<chilicuil> nandof: me parece una buena idea
<Toluxero> +1 nandof
<jorgevazq> nandof: +1
<jorgevazq> ponerlo como una invitación
<jorgevazq> por el momento no estamos como para ponernos nuestros moños y tener un proceso de seleccion tan riguroso
<chilicuil> si, pero con instrucciones exactas, es decir, no solo, unete al grupo, sino.., ok, ubuntu-mx hace estas cosas.., si quieres hacer x.., haz esto, contacta y.., etc...
<jorgevazq> pero si podemos poner un tema fijo donde se mencione cómo ayudar
<jorgevazq> aja
<chilicuil> nandof: podrias empezar a trabajar en ese documento?
<Toluxero> Yo desestimo la membresia mexicana, sólo eso.
<nandof> chilicuil, recuerdo haber visto algunos lineamientos al respecto en la lista de correo. Y claro que sí, yo la inicio
<chilicuil> tal vez podamos sugerir, que envien un email de presentacion a la lista de correo.., no se, todo eso podria ir en el post que nandof ha sugerido
<nandof> (eso me pasa por hablador, je!)
<chilicuil> perfecto nandof, tienes inconveniente en que se te asigne con @action?
<chilicuil> nandof: jeje, no lo veas por ese lado ;) xD
<nandof> ninguno chilicuil, aunque no sé qué signifique eso de @action
<chilicuil> solo para que no se nos olvide, y quede en la minuta
<Toluxero> nandof: también se vale decir no. E igual sigues siendo parte de ubuntu-mx
<chilicuil> claro =)
<nandof> ok y si pudieras ponerle una fecha límite mejor, para tener un control de tareas
<chilicuil> nandof: se revisaria la proxima sesion
<nandof> Toluxero, sería un placer poder ayudar, para eso estoy aquí ;) sería mi primer labor
<chilicuil> @action comenzar post, sobre como colaborar con ubuntu-mx
<meetingology> chilicuil: Error: "action" is not a valid command.
 * groxy comenzar post, sobre como colaborar con ubuntu-mx
<Toluxero> congrats nandof . :D
<chilicuil> #action comenzar post, sobre como colaborar con ubuntu-mx
<meetingology> ACTION: comenzar post, sobre como colaborar con ubuntu-mx
<chilicuil> lol, me lo asigne a mi, sry
<nandof> OK chilicuil, pero... las sesiones se me hacen muy largas entre ellas
<chilicuil> #action nandof comenzar post, sobre como colaborar con ubuntu-mx
<meetingology> ACTION: nandof comenzar post, sobre como colaborar con ubuntu-mx
<chilicuil> xD
<jorgevazq> nandof: esa es la actitud ;)
<chilicuil> #subtopic Toma de desiciones : la toma de desiciones en ubuntu-mx debe ser por votaciones?
<nandof> ahora dejen la apunto en algún lado, sino se me olvidará XD
<chilicuil> Creo que debería usarse un sistema parecido al que se esta usando hoy (si no es que el mismo). Es decir, que se agregaran temas a una lista (puede ser una wiki o un pad donde todos pueda agregar los temas que les interesen), y que se discutieran los temas uno por uno en sesiones regulares, donde puedan ser votadas, que unicamente los miembros de ubuntu-mx puedan votar y que se publicaran las resoluciones tanto en la wiki, como en la lista d
<chilicuil> ok, esto lo digo, por que hasta el momento, han sido victimas de los procedimientos que he visto en otros lados
<chilicuil> asi, que me parecio buena idea, formalizar, si seguiremos usando este sistema, o si tienen alguno otro en mente
<chilicuil> sobre la lista de tareas, yo me decantaria por un pad en lugar de la wiki, por que es mas facil editar el primero
<fetova> no me suena mal la idea de chilicuil
<nandof> opino que las decisiones sí deben seguir siendo por votaciones. Sobre las tareas, no sé si "remember the milk" tenga algún servicio comunitario
<fetova> pero para registro posterior... se usari al wiki?
<jorgevazq> chilicuil: que tal un thread en el foro?
<Toluxero> Yo me quedo con la wiki...
<fetova> lolazo
<chilicuil> yo tambien votaria por el wiki, ademas los bots, ya generan un reporte para el wiki
<fetova> que tal si todos exponen el porque de pad, wiki y foro?
 * fetova se disculpa por llegar tarde, me entretuvo la chmba, btw
<chilicuil> ok, pero no olviden separar, estamos discutiendo como tomar las ideas, y tambien donde plasmarlas para la eternidad
<jorgevazq> foro: porque es más fácil que los no-experimentados participen, y es algo que estaría visible para todos
<jorgevazq> podrían plasmarse los acuerdos en la wiki
<chilicuil> para sugerir ideas, a mi me gustaria usar el pad, porque todos, todos, lo pueden editar, es genial para una comunidad en crecimiento como la nuestra
<chilicuil> la wiki, require que se registren y me parece que tambien firmen el codigo de conducta, eso podria dificultar que obtengamos buenas ideas de nuevos usuarios
<chilicuil> y los logs, tareas y acuerdos, podrian quedar en la wiki
<fetova> Toluxero, ?
<chilicuil> Naudy, totox su opinion tambien es muy importante aqui =)
<Toluxero> 1. La agenda debería de estar en la wiki. Tiene link propio permanente y memorizable aunque largo. 2. Las votaciones deberían de seguir igual. 3. logs y todo eso wiki
 * fetova leyendo log
<jorgevazq> lo del permalink es buena idea
<fetova> jorgevazq, permalink?
<jorgevazq> fetova: lo que dijo Toluxero: "Tiene link propio permanente y memorizable aunque largo. "
<jorgevazq> eso es un permalink
<fetova> ah :P
<fetova> tendria que formular una pregunta
<jorgevazq> y en cierta forma entiendo el punto porque así todos saben dónde está la agenda, y saben que es la agenda
<jorgevazq> el URL de un pad es más ambiguo en ese sentido
<fetova> se prefiere que sea facil editar la agenda, o que siga un proceso minimo de registro, para mostrar algo de constancia?
<chilicui1> yo voto por el primero, cuando tengamos una comunidad mas grande, podemos hacer el cambio a la wiki (para la agenda)
<Toluxero> alguien tiene cuenta de launchpad sin haber firmado el CoC?
<jorgevazq> Toluxero: creo que yo tuve, es decir, que primero abri la cuenta y luego firme el CoC, pero no recuerdo bien
<fetova> Toluxero, si, no es requisito
 * fetova sigue leyendo log xD
<jorgevazq> ah, etonces si. Recuerdo que ya formaba parte del launchpad cuando firme el CoC
<chilicui1> mi opinion, tambien va en el sentido de que la wiki, puede parece un poco mas intimidante, registro + conocimiento en la sintaxis de la wiki
<nandof> Toluxero, Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: Yes!
<chilicui1> no creo que ninguno de los presentes tenga problema agregando cosas, mi opinion va en el sentido de nuevos usuarios
<Toluxero> gracias nandof
<nandof> cof! cof! gracias chilicui1
<Toluxero> en el mio también.
<Toluxero> Pero creo que debemos de enseñar a hacer las cosas bien ya que estamos en esto.
<Toluxero> y desde el principio.
<nandof> +1 Toluxero
<chilicui1> vale, mientras cada quien toma su posicion en la agenda, votemos el sistema de votaciones, donde a mi parecer todos estamos de acuerdo
<chilicui1> #vote la toma de decisiones en ubuntu-mx debe ser por votaciones con el sistema actual ?
<chilicuil> #vote la toma de decisiones en ubuntu-mx debe ser por votaciones con el sistema actual ?
<meetingology> Please vote on: la toma de decisiones en ubuntu-mx debe ser por votaciones con el sistema actual ?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Toluxero> +1 inception
<meetingology> +1 inception received from Toluxero
<nandof> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from nandof
<chilicuil> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chilicuil
<fetova> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fetova
<jorgevazq> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jorgevazq
<chilicuil> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: la toma de decisiones en ubuntu-mx debe ser por votaciones con el sistema actual ?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<chilicuil> perfecto, entonces ahora si, les parece si votamos lo de la agenda?, wiki vs pad?
<Toluxero> me parece
<Toluxero> o alguien tiene algo que agregar?
<fetova> chilicuil, no se ha puesto una idea uniforme
<fetova> o si? xD
<fetova> meh, hacer la votacion, a ver que sale xD
<jorgevazq> lol
<chilicuil> lol
<Toluxero> lol
<jorgevazq> ok, solo falta que  groxy diga lol
<chilicuil> #vote la agenda de ubuntu-mx debe estar sobre la wiki?
<meetingology> Please vote on: la agenda de ubuntu-mx debe estar sobre la wiki?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<jorgevazq> +1 permite entrenar a futuros ubuntu-members
<meetingology> +1 permite entrenar a futuros ubuntu-members received from jorgevazq
<fetova> -1, me voy po9r el pad
<meetingology> -1, me voy po9r el pad received from fetova
<chilicuil> -1 , creo que el pad seria mejor en este momento
<meetingology> -1 , creo que el pad seria mejor en este momento received from chilicuil
<nandof> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from nandof
<Toluxero> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Toluxero
<chilicuil> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: la agenda de ubuntu-mx debe estar sobre la wiki?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:3 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<fetova> demasiado parejo para dejarlo asi, a mi opinion
<jorgevazq> entonces... segunda ronda?
 * jorgevazq se siente en un pais democratico
<fetova> lol
<nandof> es poca la diferencia, que quede el tema abierto para la siguiente sesión, mientras se podría seguir usando el pad :)
<chilicuil> hacemos una excepcion con este punto, y enviamos la votacion a la lista de correo? (o tal vez, ahi ganaria el populismo del pad)?
<chilicuil> o lo podemos dejar para la siguiente sesion
<fetova> me voy por el pad, justo porque requiere menos conocimientos, es mas facil que se aporte, pero no descalifico el otro punto
<fetova> mi opinion completa seria:
<fetova> pad pre reunion, una vez terminado, se pasa a la wiki de lo que se hablo
<chilicuil> vale, entonces usaremos el pad una vez mas, y la siguiente sesion (con probablemente mas quorum) tomamos una decision =)
<chilicuil> puedo pasar al siguiente punto?
<fetova> ok entonces
<jorgevazq> esperen
<jorgevazq> al menos publiquen el pad en el foro o algo asi
<jorgevazq> para que las personas sepan de que se va a hablar
<jorgevazq> de nada sirve si no hay difusion
<chilicuil> nandof: creo que iria perfecto en ese texto que estas creando
<nandof> así es chilicuil, ¡no me presiones, no me presiones! ;p
<chilicuil> lol
 * Toluxero se aprenderá el permalink http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KhKIZ6NPr7
<jorgevazq> si, pobre nandof, si no es boton para que lo presionen tanto
<nandof> lol jorgevazq
<chilicuil> vale, vale, ya no me presionen para que deje de presionarlo X_X
<chilicuil> #subtopic Que bot debe usar ubuntu-mx?
<chilicuil> tenemos 3 bots
<chilicuil> groxy, meetingology y ubuntulog2
<Toluxero> jamesjedi_afk debería de estar aquí. Defiende a groxy a no mas poder.
<nandof> ¿cuál es la diferencia entre esos tres?
<Toluxero> cuándo llegó ese último?
<jorgevazq> nandof: groxy es divertido
<jorgevazq> es decir, tiene más funciones que meetingology
<chilicuil> lo invite la semana pasada Toluxero , ubuntu-mx no tenia logs
<fetova> y si mejor hacemos uno que tenga todas las funciones de groxy y ubuntulog2...
<chilicuil> tambien voto por groxy , sin embargo, hasta el momento no he descubierto como usarlo
<Toluxero> que tan necesarios son los logs?
<fetova> y mandamos lejos a los 3?
<fetova> yo podria hacerlo
<chilicuil> Toluxero: soy un tipo de logs, cuando algo se le pase a meetingology (por no estar en una sesion formal), ubuntulog2 puede cachar esas preciosas perlas
<chilicuil> eso seria perfecto fetova
<chilicuil> te podemos asignar esa tarea con @action ?
<fetova> chilicuil, si, pero antes habria que definir dos cosas
<nandof> yo tampoco sé cómo hacerlos funcionar ni qué funciones tengan aparte de los logs :( habrá algún lugar dónde leer sobre eso?
<fetova> que funciones queremos, y donde lo vamos a hospedar
<jorgevazq> nandof: no estoy seguro, pero tu ven un dia que no halla junta y te enseñamos
<jorgevazq> fetova: @roulette
<chilicuil> nandof: si, te paso las guias via PM
<jorgevazq> esa es basica
<nandof> jorgevazq,  lol, ok
<chilicuil> deberia ser capaz de tomar minutas
<nandof> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> hacer votaciones
<Toluxero> esperaaaaa
<chilicuil> asignar tareas, crear minutos
<chilicuil> ah, eso ya lo dije xD
<Toluxero> ah
<Toluxero> entendí mal
<Toluxero> xD
<Toluxero> lol
 * jorgevazq BOT:= amo del tiempo? porque crean minutOs
<nandof> lol
<chilicuil> digo, tampoco es algo super urgente, podrias irlo haciendo con calma fetova , y cuando este listo,botamos al resto
<chilicuil> aunque ubuntulog2 sube a irclogs.ubuntu.com/, eso suena me suena formal
<fetova> o podria hacer las otras funciones, y dejarle los logs a ubuntulog2
<jorgevazq> y meter a ubuntulog2 solo cuando halla junta?
<chilicuil> jorgevazq: nop, ubuntulog2 hace logs todo el tiempo, siempre estaria en el canal
<jorgevazq> chilicuil: y es eso realmente necesario?
<fetova> lamentablemente, como no es de nosotros, no podemos estar metiendolo y sacando
<fetova> de hecho, creo que es algo que tambien deberiamos revisar
<fetova> queremos realmente que ubuntulog2 este loggeando todo en el canal?
<chilicuil> buen punto
<nandof> ¿es necesario? ¿se obtiene un beneficio?
<jorgevazq> nandof: sube logs a irc.ubuntu.com ... asi que no sabria decirte si es un beneficio o no
<chilicuil> el beneficio es tener informacion que pueda resultar de utilidad como backup
<jorgevazq> es decir, este canal no es un canal 100% de reuniones
<jorgevazq> ni es un classroom
<chilicuil> por ejemplo, aquella vez que hablamos informalemente en el canal
<chilicuil> los logs los subi, de mi cliente
<chilicuil> hubiera sido mas facil tener que buscar el log en el sitio y apuntar a esa fecha
<nandof> fetova, ¿en el bot se podría incluir alguna función para corregir faltas de ortografía? :)
<fetova> sinceramente, no creo que valga la pena por ahora
<chilicuil> fetova: es que hay una pena en tener a ubuntulog2 aqui?
<fetova> nandof, no
<chilicuil> pero es un buen punto, tal vez ubuntu-mx considera mas importante el tema de privacidad
<nandof> gracias jorgevazq, por la info
<fetova> chilicuil, se habla mas de ot que nada, llenariamos de basura,
<chilicuil> creo que si decidimos removerlo seria por una cuestion de privacidad, llenarlo de basura.., mm, nunca he visto que le hayan quitado el bot a alguien por no hablar todo el tiempo de ubuntu
<fetova> ChanServ, no es porque lo quiten, sino porque no tiene caso que este
<fetova> sino porque el proposito de loguear es tener registro de los soportes que se den
<fetova> para que se guarden todas las ideas soltadas
<jorgevazq> entonces, votamos
<jorgevazq> ?
<chilicuil> vale, solo para ir tomando posturas, estoy a favor de groxy o del bot de fetova si puede hacer lo de meetingology , y estoy a favor de ubuntulog2 para tener un log de ubuntu-mx si no tenemos problemas de privacidad
<Toluxero> divide la votacion en diferentes mociones.
<Toluxero> 1 por bot.
<jorgevazq> +1
<chilicuil> ok
<chilicuil> #vote groxy sera usado por la comunidad ubuntu-mx?
<meetingology> Please vote on: groxy sera usado por la comunidad ubuntu-mx?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<jorgevazq> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jorgevazq
<chilicuil> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from chilicuil
<nandof> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from nandof
<Toluxero> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Toluxero
<fetova> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from fetova
<chilicuil> #vote
<meetingology> Voting still open on: groxy sera usado por la comunidad ubuntu-mx?
<chilicuil> fetova: votamos tu futuro bot?
<Toluxero> parentesis
<chilicuil> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: groxy sera usado por la comunidad ubuntu-mx?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Toluxero> estoy en otro canal, se supone que votamos los actuales bots con expectativas seguras al bot de fetova o sin ellas?
<chilicuil> creo que eso solo lo sabe fetova
<jorgevazq> yo pense que esto estaba entre groxy, meetingology y ubuntulog2
<chilicuil> como dije, si estamos seguros del bot de fetova, estoy a favor de el para que reemplace a groxy y a meetingology
<Toluxero> entonces estamos mal.
<fetova> dejaria slap y roulete xD
<Toluxero> primero, fetova que necesitamos para el bot, es posible?
<fetova> es lo que dije hace rato
<fetova> tenemos que definir funciones
<fetova> y hosting
<chilicuil> definir funciones significaria que estamos seguros de que se va a implementar, sugiero que se vote sobre los bots actuales, y si fetova crea un bot, lo agregamos a la agenda y lo volvemos a discutir
<Toluxero> entonces estamos votando la permanencia de los actuales bots. Estoy bien?
<chilicuil> si
<jorgevazq> vale, y la moción dijo que groxy se queda
<jorgevazq> votamos a los otros dos?
<chilicuil> si
<chilicuil> #vote meetingology sera usado por ubuntu-mx ?
<meetingology> Please vote on: meetingology sera usado por ubuntu-mx ?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<fetova> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from fetova
<jorgevazq> -1 crea interferencia con groxy (quien hace lo mismo)
<meetingology> -1 crea interferencia con groxy (quien hace lo mismo) received from jorgevazq
<chilicuil> +1 a menos que descubramos como hacer funcionar a groxy
<meetingology> +1 a menos que descubramos como hacer funcionar a groxy received from chilicuil
<Toluxero> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from Toluxero
<Toluxero> ya no existe Motbot? me simpatizaba mas y no interfiere con groxy
<nandof> fetova, ¿podrías hacer alguna lista con las funciones más comunes y poder usarlo de borrador? sobre el hosting, ¿almacenamiento y dominio?
<chilicuil> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: meetingology sera usado por ubuntu-mx ?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:2 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion denied
<nandof> 0
<chilicuil> wops, perdon nandof , cerre demasiado pronto
<chilicuil> ok, entonces segun la votacion meetingology se va
<nandof> np chilicuil, de cualquier manera era abstención :)
<chilicuil> mmm, alguien desea tomar la tarea de hacer funcionar groxy para la siguiente sesion?
<Toluxero> >>[22:25] <Toluxero> ya no existe Motbot? me simpatizaba mas y no interfiere con groxy
<jorgevazq> Toluxero: creo que jamesjedi_afk o radamantis son los que podrian responder a eso
<fetova> miren, mi opinion es: o groxy, o hago uno
<chilicuil> Toluxero: meetingology esta basado en motbot, hasta donde se
<fetova> podriamos contactar con maop para preguntarle todo acerca de las funciones de groxy
<jorgevazq> si lo que fetova y chilicuil dicen es cierto, entonces me quedo con groxy
<fetova> pero el inconveniente es que el bot lo tiene alguien que ya no ha participado en ubuntu-mx
<chilicuil> de todas formas, permitanmente que meetingology se vaya hasta dentro de 2 semanas (solo en caso de que falle groxy )
<fetova> por lo que tenemos que estarlo buscando cada que queramos algo
<Toluxero> fetova: haz el tuyo.
<fetova> por eso la propuesta de que mejor haga uno
<jorgevazq> ok
<chilicuil> +1 para el bot de fetova
<jorgevazq> fetova: consigue el codigo de groxy y haz uno propio
<nandof> +1 para el bot que diseñaría fetova
<fetova> jorgevazq, es un bot que esta en internet
<fetova> hace mucho lo investigue
<fetova> pero ahora no lo recuerdo
<chilicuil> vale, pasare a la votacion de ubuntulog2
<chilicuil> #vote ubuntulog2 sera usado por ubuntu-mx ?
<meetingology> Please vote on: ubuntulog2 sera usado por ubuntu-mx ?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<nandof> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from nandof
<chilicuil> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chilicuil
<jorgevazq> -1 privacy
<meetingology> -1 privacy received from jorgevazq
<fetova> -1, no tiene el proposito que deberia cumplir
<meetingology> -1, no tiene el proposito que deberia cumplir received from fetova
<Toluxero> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Toluxero
<chilicuil> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: ubuntulog2 sera usado por ubuntu-mx ?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:3 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion denied
<chilicuil> #action chilicuil sacar a ubuntulog2 de ubuntu-mx
<meetingology> ACTION: chilicuil sacar a ubuntulog2 de ubuntu-mx
<chilicuil> #subtopic reuniones periodicas : deben existir sesiones regulares del equipo ubuntu-mx?
<chilicuil> actualmente no existen reuniones periodicas, creo que ubuntu-mx podria definir reuniones periodicas, un par de veces al mes, para aprobar cuestiones como las que hoy discutimos, debería ser periodico para que las personas pudieran definir cuando pueden asistir, los logs de todas las platicas, deberian logearse y mandarse a la lista de correo para las personas que no pudieron asistir
<chilicuil> hasta el momento hemos llamado a votaciones, para las primeras 2 sesiones
<chilicuil> creo que podrias definir algo mas estable
<fetova> por los que querian saber, este es groxy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/supybot/
<nandof> gracias fetova
<chilicuil> propongo que se haga una tercera votacion (definitiva), para que queden las sesiones de esa forma, y no tengamos que andar viendo cuando sera la siguiente votacion
<chilicuil> y que formalicemos que los jueves en la noche sean de reuniones en ubuntu-mx
<jorgevazq> chilicuil: todos los jueves?
<jorgevazq> preferiria que fuera dos veces al mes
<chilicuil> yo igual
<jorgevazq> por ejemplo el primer y el ultimo jueves del mes
<fetova> jamesjedi_afk, no seria primero y tercero?
<chilicuil> no irian muy juntos?
<jorgevazq> fetova, chilicuil: dejenme explicar
<fetova> lol, dale
<jorgevazq> preferiria el primero y el ultimo porque hay dos semanas par revisar cosas que requieran tiempo
<jorgevazq> y a su vez, se puede dar seguimiento rapidamente
<jorgevazq> (entre el ultimo y el primer jueves)
<jorgevazq> entonces tiene esas dos cualidades
<jorgevazq> cosas que se puedan resolver pronto se agendarian para el ultimo jueves
<jorgevazq> y ya para el siguiente deberian estar resueltas
<chilicuil> puede ser
<jorgevazq> cosas que requieran mas tiempo se agendarian el primero, y para el ultimo ya deberian estar resueltas
<chilicuil> ok, estoy con la idea de jorgevazq , pero que no haya 2 agendas, si hay cosas que requieren mas tiempo, se revisan de cualquier forma, y se ponen para la siguiente sesion
<jorgevazq> chilicuil: no necesariamente habria dos agendas
<jorgevazq> solo queria ilustrar las ventajas de ese sistema
<jorgevazq> pero que opinan los demas?
<Toluxero> +1 jorgevazq
<chilicuil> entonces votamos?
<fetova> dalew
<chilicuil> #vote las reuniones de ubuntu-mx seran el primer y ultimo jueves de cada mes a las 9 de la noche
<meetingology> Please vote on: las reuniones de ubuntu-mx seran el primer y ultimo jueves de cada mes a las 9 de la noche
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<jorgevazq> +0 es mi idea
<meetingology> +0 es mi idea received from jorgevazq
<chilicuil> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chilicuil
<fetova> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fetova
<Toluxero> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Toluxero
<nandof> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from nandof
<chilicuil> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: las reuniones de ubuntu-mx seran el primer y ultimo jueves de cada mes a las 9 de la noche
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<chilicuil> perfecto =)
<chilicuil> seguimos hasta las 11 o le paramos aqui?
<jorgevazq> le paramos no?
 * jorgevazq tiene sueño
<chilicuil> aun quedan los temas de comunicacion y las ideas de la semana pasada, como quieran, por mi no hay problema
<nandof> una media hora más, no?
<fetova> como gusten
<chilicuil> vamos a darle 15 minutos mas ;)
<chilicuil> actualmente no existen reuniones periodicas, creo que ubuntu-mx podria definir reuniones periodicas, un par de veces al mes, para aprobar cuestiones como las que hoy discutimos, debería ser periodico para que las personas pudieran definir cuando pueden asistir, los logs de todas las platicas, deberian logearse y mandarse a la lista de correo para las personas que no pudieron asistir
<chilicuil> #topic Comunicación
<chilicuil> #subtopic foros
<chilicuil> ahora mismo los foros se utilizan como soporte, muy pocas personas publican guias, y no se lleva un registro de los mejores posts, ni hay temas marcados como permanentes, jedimaster es el usuario más frecuente y tratá de dar soporte o todo aquel que se pasa por ahí
<chilicuil> creo que hay que trabajar en los foros
<chilicuil> tal vez podamos empezar con una convocatoria para moderadores
<chilicuil> y que esos moderadores puedan empezar a poner stickers a los temas mas importantes
<chilicuil> que se creen guias, que se organicen los temas por la ultima respuesta dada
 * jorgevazq se retira
<nandof> jorgevazq, que descanses
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<jorgevazZzq> ciao!
<chilicuil> vale, mejor vamos a dejarlo aqui
<chilicuil> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Aug 24 03:50:53 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-mx/2012/ubuntu-mx.2012-08-24-02.02.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-mx/2012/ubuntu-mx.2012-08-24-02.02.html
<nandof> sería cuestión de poner a trabajar a drupal con algunos módulos
<chilicuil> creo que es asi como funciona nandof
<chilicuil> ha sido otra gran sesion
<nandof> :)
<chilicuil> gracias por participar =), me encargo de subir los logs
<chilicuil> alguien quiere ser chair en la proxima sesion?
<nandof> (sonido de grillos)
<chilicuil> jejej, vale, si alguien se anime, me paso por aqui muy seguido
<nandof> #idea agregar sonidos a groxy
<chilicuil> jejej, creo que el protocolo no lo soportaria
<Toluxero> jajaja
<chilicuil> ha sido un placer como siempre, por cierto Toluxero , mmm, respecto al ugj
<Toluxero> el chair lo discutimos por lista
<chilicuil> no pudimos llegar a ese tema, pero se nos viene encima
<Toluxero> cuándo es??
<chilicuil> el 8 de sept
<Toluxero> sep?
<Toluxero> :S
<Toluxero> creí que era en la tercera semana
<chilicuil> nop, se nos viene encima xD
<chilicuil> le das una checada, o hago la convocatoria (como con la semana del desarrollador)?
<chilicuil> nandof: wop, aun te debo los links de los bots, te los busco, un segundo
<nandof> ya estoy jugando con groxy en privado, je, me va ganando coin
<Toluxero> chilicuil: ahm... la elaboras porfa, de hecho ando metido en cosas técnicas. Algunas se notan otras aún no. Por eso ando algo desapegado.
<nandof> roulette [spin]
<nandof> :( no funcionó
<Toluxero> @roulette
<meetingology> Toluxero: Error: "roulette" is not a valid command.
<groxy> Toluxero: *click*
<Toluxero> eso no pasaba con MotBot... *se tira a llorar por MotBot*
<nandof> jaja!
<chilicuil> nandof: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology y bueno ubuntulog2 no admite comandos, pero la informacion respecto a el se encuentra en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nandof> gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> Toluxero: vale
<chilicuil> entonces los veo luego, buenas noches =)
<nandof> buenas noches chilicuil
<Toluxero> buenas noches chilicuil
<nandof> yo también me retiro, Toluxero, fetova, que tengan buena noche.
<fetova> descansen!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, saludos! ud esta inscrito en la lista de ubuntu-classroom-es?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: hola, creo que no
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, en serio?
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> iba a enviar email por esa lista
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: tienes la url por ahi?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, me parece q esta en el sitio de lp
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-classroom-es
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-classroom-es@lists.ubuntu.com
<jamesjedimaster> nos leemos luego o/
<chilicuil> ya me inscribri SergioMeneses
<chilicuil> buen dia jamesjedimaster \o
<chilicuil> por cierto, tengo entendido que van a correr un ugj en colombia, la idea es hacer uno tambien por aqui, que te parece que se unan esfuerzos?, haran algo por irc?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> si seria interesante
<SergioMeneses> de hecho queria montar algo sobre eso
<SergioMeneses> o ver si al fin montabamos algo para la udw... por hay andaba hablando con pablo
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, el sabado en la tarde nos podemos reunir?
<chilicuil> en que sentido SergioMeneses ?, otras platicas ademas de las anglosajonas?
<SergioMeneses> si claro... algo para hispanos
<chilicuil> mm, ok, mm, no se si llegue a tiempo SergioMeneses
<chilicuil> de todas formas estare al pendiende de las convocatorias
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ok
<SergioMeneses> montamos algo a ver
<Glooskep> buenos días
<Glooskep> Podría alguien decirme cuanto tiempo y cuantas stickers puedo obtener de las "free stickers" de system76?
#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-25
<Cruzhalo> hi
<joe_____> hola!
<joe_____> no hay nadie?
<chilicuil> hola joe_____ o/
<chilicuil> si, solo que generalmente no se la pasan viendo fijamente esta pantalla
<joe_____> jeje
<chilicuil> que te trae por aqui?, acabas de hacer la transicion a ubuntu?
<joe_____> estoy en eso
<joe_____> lo que pasa es que quiero poner ubuntu en un proliant 3000
<joe_____> que uso como servidor
<joe_____> bueno vengo
<joe_____> en un rato
<juank3> hola
<jamesjedimaster> hola
<juank3> amigos alguien ha tenido problemas con la funciona de teclado fn para bajar brillo de pantalla de una laptop en ubuntu?
<jamesjedimaster> yo no
<juank3> :S
<jamesjedimaster> que problema es?
<juank3> no me funciona las opciones de bajar y subir el brillo de la pantalla
<juank3> mi laptop es una toshiba
<jamesjedimaster> tienes que instalar un paquete, como en http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9962.html
#ubuntu-mx 2012-08-26
<Augusto> Buen dia hay alguien por aqui?
<rrch> Sigue abierta la convocatoria para el podcast?
<nandof> hola rrch, sí sigue abierta: http://www.ubuntumexico.org/node/1802
<rrch> Gracias nandof, veré en que puedo ayudar. Saludos a todos.
<nandof> no hay por qué rrch, si tienes algún guión puedes comunicárselo a jorge en este foro http://www.ubuntumexico.org/node/1803
<Marlboro> Buenas tardes hay alguien que pudiera apoyarme con unas dudas que tengo acerca de ubuntu 12.04
<nandof> hola Marlboro, buena tarde
<Marlboro> Buena tarde nandof
<nandof> espero poderte apoyar, ¿cuáles son tus dudas?
<Marlboro> gracias, mira mi duda es, si en el gnome de ubuntu 12.04 como puedo poner un dash que sea visible por que en gnome no me sale dash
<nandof> ¿ya viste esta página?: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/unity-dash-like-gnome-shell-extension-sees-release
<nandof> aquí hay otra, no sé si sea a lo que te refieres: http://linuxlibrary.org/gnome-3-desktop-dash/
<Marlboro> no la habia visto, ahorita la tendre que traducir por que mi ingles no es muy bueno jeje, pero por ejemplo busco eso un dash que salga en la parte de abajo como en la imagen del link que me mandaste
<nandof> sobre el primer enlace: tendŕias que instalar gnome shell y después aplicar una extensión, llamada "Bolt"
<Marlboro> ya tengo instalado el gnome shell ese lo instale ayer de hecho ando ahorita ocupandolo
<nandof> entonces te faltaría nada más la extensión Bolt: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/330/bolt/
<nandof> su página en github: https://github.com/zacbarton/gnome-shell-extension-bolt
<Marlboro> ya le puse descargar pero no me aparece la descarga ni nada
<nandof> https://github.com/zacbarton/gnome-shell-extension-bolt/downloads selecciona la opción "Download as zip"
<Marlboro> listo ya esta bajada la version zip, ahora que prosigue
<nandof> en tu carpeta /home visualiza todo los archivos ocultos
<nandof> debes encontrar una llamada /.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<Marlboro> como hago eso de visualizar archivos ocultos, es que soy algo nuevo en ubuntu
<nandof> no te apures
<nandof> abre tu explorador de archivos, se llama nautilus
<Marlboro> ya abri mi explorador de archivos
<nandof> en el menú ver te debe aparece una opción llamada "mostrar archivos ocultos" o presionando ctrl+h
<Marlboro> listo ya le di
<nandof> ahora busca la carpeta llamada .local
<Marlboro> la que se llama home por que ninguna me dice .local
<nandof> si, perdón, está dentro de home
<Marlboro> ah ok ya encontre dentro del home la carpeta .local
<nandof> entre a la carpeta share
<Marlboro> listo
<Marlboro> ya me aparece la carpte gnome
<nandof> debe ser gnome-shell
<Marlboro> si asi se llama
<nandof> ok, dentro de esa carpeta
<nandof> abrá otra llamada extensions
<nandof> habrá*
<Marlboro> ya la abri
<nandof> es donde debes copiar el contenido del archivo que bajaste
<nandof> el .zip
<Marlboro> lo copio asi en zip o descomprimido
<nandof> descomprimido
<nandof> la carpeta descomprimida, no vayas a copiar todos los archivos
<Marlboro> cuales debo copiar o como
<nandof> descomprimes el archivo y te deberá crear una carpeta
<nandof> llamada bolt o algo similar
<nandof> verdad?
<Marlboro> si ya vi , se llama zacbarton-gnome-shell-extension-bolt
<nandof> ok, esa carpeta con todo y los archivos adentro muévela a la carpeta de gnome-shell/extensions
<Marlboro> listo ya la pegue en donde me dijiste
<Marlboro> ahora que prosigue
<nandof> ok, ahora tienes que reiniciar y una vez vuelvas a entrar te tienen que aparecer esas opciones en el menú de gnome-shell
<Marlboro> como checo el menu de gnome-shell
<nandof> si lo instalaste correctamente te debe aparecer una aplicación en menu7accesorios o menu/sistema... no recuerdo exactamente
<Marlboro> ah ok
<Marlboro> bueno reiniciare y vuelvo espero encontrarte para que me sigas apoyando, y gracias , mil gracias
<nandof> mientras voy a fumar, tu nick me dió antojo XD
<Marlboro> ya volvi, podrias seguirme apoyando nandof
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ping
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, lo invito a un hangout
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: oh, genial, sobre que es?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, pasame tu email por pm
<chilicuil> vale
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, listo
